# Practice banner shop



## Adnan (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, I'm making this shop mainly because I'm bored and I need to practice my GFX skills. No fancy introductions, just a simple shop with a few examples.

I can make a banner of anything you want.. If you wouldn't mind, please use this form as it helps me actually get a better view of what you want me to make. Just remove the parts in brackets and put the information there.


```
[B]Image/ Stock/ Render: [/B](What you want the main image of the banner to be. If you want a specific signature, please state.)
[B]Size:[/B] (If you want a specific size, please state here. My default size is 300x150)
[B]Text: [/B](What do you want the banner to say? Leave blank for no text)
[B]Color Scheme:[/B] (What color/ style do you want the background? Optional, leave blank for me to decide)
[B]Matching Avatar:[/B] (Do you want a matching avatar to go with the sig?) 
[B]Other:[/B] Anything else?
```
Remember, I'm only a beginner. So please don't make the request too hard :/
If you could spare the time to critique my banners, that would be appreciated.

Oh and one more thing, please don't include more than one render/stock/image because when I try scaling the images they look horrible and the finished product looks horrible too. This can be ignored if the render/stock/image is very small (under 100x100) or the banner you are requesting is big enough to look good and fit the renders/stocks/images in.

Time for some examples:












If you see anyone using my banners on other forums, please PM me immediately. Usually they're my friends or me using a different username..

So, please start requesting and relieve my boredom.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 24, 2008)

*Image/ Stock/ Render:* A Kadabra
*Size:* Default please.
*Text:* Kadabra-Windora
*Color Scheme:* 
*Matching Avatar:* Yes please. 
*Other:* Make sure you get the tail right~ :D


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 25, 2008)

Image/ Stock/ Render: Mewtwo (XP)
Size: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 This size. (Made by Invader Palkia for me. Awesome, isn't it?)
Text: Mewtwo~
Color Scheme: Something... Psychicy.
Matching Avatar: Yes.
Other: Nope!


----------



## Dragon (Dec 25, 2008)

Image/ Stock/ Render: A dragon of some sort, if not, just a Salamence.
Size: *shrugs* Default?
Text: Darkness torn to pieces as white wings grew...
Color Scheme: A night sky, preferrably, with stars?
Matching Avatar: Okay~
Other: Take your time. And Cryptica:


			
				Cryptica said:
			
		

> Text: Kadabra-Windora


 >:\


----------



## Adnan (Dec 31, 2008)

Okayyy, I'm back, just had to do a few things. I'll get on these requests A.S.A.P.



Cryptica said:


> *Image/ Stock/ Render:* A Kadabra
> *Size:* Default please.
> *Text:* Kadabra-Windora
> *Color Scheme:*
> ...


Okay.. This was really hard so please forgive me for the poor quality D:







I couldn't find a good render or stock for Kadabra, so I had to use the Sugimori art, I couldn't find a good font and I've exceeded my internet usage so I can't really download anything.

Sorry about that D:


----------



## Dragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Kadabra is generally a hard Pokemon to draw/copy/use, or so I'm told. Good job.

And is not poor quality...D=


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool. Thanks.

Seriously.


----------

